# "Extend Recordings When Possible" Setting



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I would love a global setting to have my TiVo always add a specied number of minutes to the end of _every_ recording. I did this for all of my OnePasses after becoming frustrated with occasional recordings which ended slightly before the end of the program, but this sometimes causes conflicts which I have to look out for and manually fix. The global setting would automatically omit the optional extra bit if the tuner is needed for another recording.

I suppose it might be nice to have a "Start Early If Possible" setting just for balance, though a show starting unexpectedly early is rare for the things that I watch (I think that it's only happened with shows on MTV; it's been years since I recorded a series on that network).


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd also like to see an option to start recordings a specified number of minutes (or hours) late - useful for watching just the later parts of sports programs, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Windows Media Center had an option like this. It would pad everything by like 1 minute at the start and 2 at the end as long as it didn't cause a conflict. We've been asking for something similar on TiVo for years, but so far nothing.


----------

